# frankie



## tpe (Jun 5, 2006)

ok well its no photo, and i know it shouldn't really be here, but it is photoshopped, so which forum it should go in if it could i dont know. I am afraid i am pimping my (home) work, about half finished but finally got somewhere, hope you like it 







tim


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 5, 2006)

This would fit well in the 'Creative Corner'.


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 5, 2006)

Btw, the work looks neat! How did you create this?


----------



## bethany138 (Jun 5, 2006)

Do you do other classic movie monsters?  Dracula, wolfman, mummy?  My husband might want to buy a print..

b


----------



## tpe (Jun 6, 2006)

Many thanks for mooving it danalec99, there really is lots of creativity comming out here in the forums, and a nice find .

It is made by adding and removing bits from a virtual box and moving things about in a 3d modelling program (modo), the same thing that is used for special effects and games. Even though it takes a whole load of time it is very usefull as when it is made you can then animate it and reuse bis, so you only have to draw (model) one base and move it rather than draw every frame of an animation .

Bethany, i havn't yet but it sounds like a good idea as i need to get some kind of portfolio up to date, and i can just use the family as references . If any of them ever get to the state where they are printable you will be the first i send them off too , otherwise i can just send him a pic of the mother in law, who fills all the above characters very well. Any sugestions for backgrounds?

tim


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank for that info!


----------



## tpe (Jun 6, 2006)

It would be really helpfull to know if the second one is better?




Or just too photochopped?
thanks 
tim


----------

